# Salmonella



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

While reading the Farmer's Almanac I was reminded of something that might be worthwhile knowing for the new chicken owners.Do not kiss your chickens!!!Many people have gotten salmonella poisoning from kissing their chickens.13% of salmonella poisonings seen in ER's are caused by people kissing their chickens.Salmonella poisoning,at the very least,will make you really sick.Always wash your hands after handling your birds.Even if they don't look dirty there are still germs present to make you sick.This is especially important for the really young or elderly people whose immune systems are not fully functional.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sure that everyone should always wash their hands after handling chickens or even when coming home from Walmart. I'm terrified of bringing a cold or flu home so I always gel up in the car. In my coop I have a canister of Lysol bathroom wipes that is great for cleaning hands when you get questionable stuff on them. 

As far as kissing chickens, I do. I eat "dunky" eggs, and have been known to share my wine with my 10 year old chicken. It's a luxury I allow myself.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I always keep a box of disposable nitrile gloves in my barn. When I inspect or deworm, I always wear them. Now I have a Bantam rooster that insists upon roosting up under eaves of the coop. I pick him up each evening and set him on the roost with his hens. I do this with bare hands and haven't contracted Salmonella. It is wise to practice good hygiene though. I have noticed throughout my life that those in pathological Mysophobia don't own any animals and often live in the suburbs, lol. They often eat overcooked meat if they aren't vegan


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I like overcooked meat, burnt hotdogs are best.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> I like overcooked meat, burnt hotdogs are best.


Not for me, Mr. dawg. Cooked, yes. Burnt, no!  
Nothing worse than an overcooked steak. I don't like rare either.
Are you suffering from Mysopobia, Jim? Maybe I am since I won't eat scavengers from the sea or lake. The last thing I find appetizing about sewer shrimp is their insect-like appearance, lol. I won't eat anything with claws that walks sideways or dines upon offal in the ocean either. No shellfish or fish without scales for me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I thought non salmonella chickens die from exposure to salmonella.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I think chickens are natural carriers of salmonella that's why you have to be vigilant when handling raw chicken and cook it to a certain degree to make sure the bacteria are killed by the heat.I won't eat hamburger that is pink and I quit eating fast food(except for the occasional White Castle when the mood hits) more than 20 yrs ago.The last time I ate McD's I couldn't swallow it and spit it out.Nasty!!!!I just read someone caught a record size bass in Texas using a chicken nugget for bait.A new use for chicken mcnuggets!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love Big Macs. But the best local hamburger right now is Applebys, believe it or not. The burger is grilled and yummy.


----------

